# New Horror Channel



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Horrors! It's a new network and I hope we get it, it sounds fantastic!

PASADENA, California (AP) -- Television will soon have an option for people who want to be scared out of their wits at any hour.

Chiller, a new network devoted exclusively to horror movies and series, will crawl up from the crypt on March 1. The specialty network is being launched by NBC Universal Cable Entertainment.

The series "Friday the 13th," "Twin Peaks," "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" and "Tales from the Crypt" will be on the lineup at first. Look for movies like "The Shining" "Psycho" and "Blade Runner" to be in heavy rotation. The network hasn't announced any original series.

The satellite service DirecTV is, so far, the only carrier to say it will carry Chiller. The network will also be presented as a triple-pack service, with separate high definition and on-demand channels.

Chiller is similar to Sleuth, an NBC Universal network devoted to crime mysteries. The company also owns USA, Bravo and Sci Fi.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This post is not a gathering or an event so I've moved it to Horror Movies forum where all of the other Horror Channel announcements are.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds good, hope it happens!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wish it was on cable!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - I agree. There are currently 2 horror channels out there now.
Both are on dish.

While I have a dish - Monsters HD requires an upgrade to an HD package. And this new channel is on Direct TV and I have DishNetwork.

I'm not mad, I'd just like to see something accessible.

However - between the two, Monsters HD seems a lot cooler than the scary equivalent of Sci Fi Network.

Friday the 13th: The Series

whoopee...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We have cable and they advertised "Fearnet.com". You click on the channel and you can preview all horror movies or certain categories and click on the movie and it starts to play free of charge. It just came out on Halloween and they have been updating more movies to see. You can also click on some of the trailers of the upcoming movies that will be in theaters soon.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

THat sounds really cool.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Sweet. I have D-tv, can't wait for March.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

My sister has the horror channel on her dtv but it mostly is the old shows not alot of movies.
We have cable and I haven't seen anything for that here, wahhh


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I liked the old Friday the 13th series. Glad DirecTV is getting it; I may need to check it out.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i have fear.net 24/7 movies on demand its pretty cool


----------

